# Monterey Blue SV. 1 of 1 in the world



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

So Mr. Cats brought his car out to ERTC this weekend. It truly is the most beautiful color on a car I've seen. Here are a few pics.


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (rickster123)*

Yes i agree...but to be picky







when is lambo gonna put either 19 or even 20 inch wheels on the Murc?
Even a VW GTI can be had with 18's SINCE 2002!!!!


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (justinsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinsvr6* »_Yes i agree...but to be picky







when is lambo gonna put either 19 or even 20 inch wheels on the Murc?
Even a VW GTI can be had with 18's SINCE 2002!!!!

Why would they? I'm sure they know what they're doing when it comes to wheel design and functionality.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty in blue. I'll take the green one.


----------



## 2.0_Trek (Mar 14, 2009)

justinsvr6 said:


> Yes i agree...but to be picky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you're an idiot. this is the most amazing car lamborghini has ever made!


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

2.0_Trek said:


> this is the most amazing car lamborghini has ever made!


amazing is up for debate.


----------



## CarDriver (Oct 2, 2010)

It looks really awesome. I need to go to an event like that! :thumbup:


----------



## rubencito (May 6, 2009)

look @ da driver he cant stop smiling.... lucky prick lol


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

You should have seen the drivers face when he sold it a week later for a serious profit. And I mean serious coin.....


----------



## njrico74 (Jul 18, 2009)

*wooooow*

think he would trade me for my mkII.


----------



## zcla42892 (May 16, 2010)

FULLOFGLI said:


> amazing is up for debate.


I have to disagree and say that the LP 640s are the best cars built by Lambo for the price and performance. AWD, 6 speed V12 pumping 632 horses, 0-60 in 3.2 secs. Yea dude youre a jackass if you think a vw can even touch this thing. Youre paying over a $300k for a car, and thats exactly what you get. I mean i love vws, but damn these things are all around bad ass.


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

looks really bad to be honest


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

wulfsburg said:


> looks really bad to be honest


What does?


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

theres too much going on HOT SHOT and SV on the side is crap


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

wulfsburg said:


> theres too much going on HOT SHOT and SV on the side is crap


I don't know what you're smoking, but pass it around if you are. Too much going on with what? It's a factory car with the big SV, that's it. Are you saying the big SV looks like crap?


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

the car does look amazing but the SV i feel would look better if it were subtle, it takes away from the car. and though it cost more cash then i will ever see i do say that if i were to ever own one i would have that thing slammed on its nuts first and foremost. just my two cents. the wheel gap takes away from the aggressive look.


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

gettajetta13 said:


> the car does look amazing but the SV i feel would look better if it were subtle, it takes away from the car. and though it cost more cash then i will ever see i do say that if i were to ever own one i would have that thing slammed on its nuts first and foremost. just my two cents. the wheel gap takes away from the aggressive look.


The front end on this car is so low to begin with, slamming it would make it really impractical to drive around, especially at speed. Take a look at this photo for example. Here's a stock height car braking from a high speed run. 










Now if you were to slam the car as you say, you'd be dragging that front spoiler all along the ground just under braking. The roads around Bellevue and Seattle are bad enough that anything lower than stock and you'd be hurting....


----------



## wren38 (Sep 21, 2010)

If it were me, I'd slam it on rokkors.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Hot Shot said:


> So Mr. Cats brought his car out to ERTC this weekend. It truly is the most beautiful color on a car I've seen. Here are a few pics


 The nice thing about Roy is he really drives his cars. He still has the white one and has racked up quite a few miles even through the Sierra Nevadas in a snowstorm. I believe there is a blue SV in Singapore with a Tri-Colore SV and brake caliper scheme. It makes my squidgebox tingly and trumps Roys Monterey Blue car. Also the SV logo is an option as is the big wing.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

I have alot of respect for that car, but it kinda looks like a glorified wedge to me. Sweet color, amazing performance, and awesome stats, but for the money, I would pick something else (not that I will ever have enough money to even dream about it).

Just my $0.02

And thanks for sharing thoes pics!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PrjktRado1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome pics guys. Do you have any pics of a gray metallic Murcielago? There's one I see around town from time to time that's just gorgeous.

________________________________________________


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

PrjktRado1 said:


> Awesome pics guys. Do you have any pics of a gray metallic Murcielago? There's one I see around town from time to time that's just gorgeous.
> 
> ________________________________________________


Yup. I have a bunch of this one in one of my albums:










You can dig through here for more:
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/itrhybrid/ERTC/2010/June5_Remlinger/?start=all


----------



## PrjktRado1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will do, thanks...:thumbup:


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

please excuse me while i go take a cold shower...


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

these cars are sweet, nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

those italian flag calipers are rediculous :thumbup: i want me a set a them


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

deffiantly sick


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

The SV is definitely a fitting sendoff for such an influential supercar. I'm still waiting to see what they do with the new V12, hope they don't VAG it too much, that engine soldiered on so valiantly in all of it's guises for the past 40 years.

I have to hope that it won't be just another "halo" car for VAG now that the Bugatti will be no more. Technological masterpiece, yes, but don't track it, and sanitized of any Italian personality.

I'm really glad they didn't change the personality of the car, as they did with the sendoff of the Countach and Diablo.


----------



## Phil Ram (Jan 23, 2011)

Very beautiful and strongful! before my 50th birth i will buy one of these, maybe gray or blue, but without great logo 'SV' in lateral, I had see me ya!


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

nice blue:thumbup:


----------

